# simply one of the prettiest vocal work i heard so far: Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was lisening to the birth of polyphony on harmonia mundi and bam! this piece struct me, sutch a gem, im categoric if you dont like this you not only hate classical you hate music and probably life(i toss a joke), nope but serieously have a lisen to this piece,i'm dead sereous i hope ,my enthousiasm
over this work will be contagious and spread like an epidemic.

Wow stunning work thanks for sharing Harmonia mundi and Marcel Peres :tiphat: ensemble organum
top notch.

You guy ever heard sutch a stunning vocal work?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

it's nice, makes you feel like you are living in a different time


----------

